# Make a Metal Gear Solid codename for the user above you



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

In MGS1 I got the codename Leopard the two times I beat it

In MGS5 I usually get either Wolf, Orca, Butterfly or Hawk


----------



## obliviousbeard (Aug 17, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> In MGS1 I got the codename Leopard the two times I beat it
> 
> In MGS5 I usually get either Wolf, Orca, Butterfly or Hawk



Solid Sheik


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 17, 2017)

Bearded Ogre

In MGS4 I got Bear
In MGS5 I usually got either Octopus or Butterfly


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 17, 2017)

Vulcan Gator


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 17, 2017)

Laughing Autist

EDIT: Got Pigeon, then Chameleon, then Foxhound on MGS3.

EDIT 2: Apparently Chameleon isn't even a rank. Maybe the 3DS version is different?


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 17, 2017)

Trap. 

I got Fox in MGS3 because I don't play like a fucking noob. Don't remember the others.


----------



## Foltest (Aug 17, 2017)

Smoker.
In Mgs3, I think I got Crocodile on my first playthrough.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 17, 2017)

Incendiary Stoat


----------



## c-no (Aug 17, 2017)

Feminine Distressed

My codenames as far as I remember:
MGS 5: Chick, Octopus
The others: Mostly Scorpion though I'd also get Pig.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

Intense Golem


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 17, 2017)

Lion Fetish


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2017)

Everybody knows Neil Breen is the inspiration for Big Boss, same as Kurt Russel is the inspiration for Solid Snake. 
So you must be: DOUBLE DOWN BOSS.
I got Fox more often than not in MGSV. Non lethal ghost all the way.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 17, 2017)

Shoot Gunner


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 17, 2017)

Heavy Wide-brim


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 17, 2017)

Fox, Octopus or Bear are the main ranks I get.

For the user above: Spoopy or Haunting Fox.

Edit: It was meant for @An Ghost


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

Jousting Lynx


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 17, 2017)

Petroleum Puma


----------



## c-no (Aug 17, 2017)

Skull Pipe


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 17, 2017)

Angry Ocelot


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 17, 2017)

Deagle Weeb

Also other MGS ranks I remember getting

MGS3: Markhor, Kerotan, Tsuchinoko


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 17, 2017)

Gator Raider


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 17, 2017)

Space Hound


----------



## Marsaudiac (Aug 17, 2017)

Hulking Puppet


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wild Marsupial


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

Soaring Plane


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 17, 2017)

Solid sheik


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 17, 2017)

Brazilian Garbage


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 17, 2017)

Drugged zootsuiter


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gas


----------



## someweebname (Aug 17, 2017)

Garrote Gator


----------



## Bridge to Nowhere (Aug 17, 2017)

Anime Troll


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

The Clueless


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 17, 2017)

Sand Man


----------



## c-no (Aug 17, 2017)

Trembling Fedora


----------



## cumrobbery (Aug 17, 2017)

Rage Preacher


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 17, 2017)

Horny asparagus


----------



## c-no (Aug 18, 2017)

Silent Subway


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 18, 2017)

Deathstare Titan


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 18, 2017)

Diablo Dingo


----------



## JohnSmith (Aug 18, 2017)

Turban Tiger


----------



## c-no (Aug 18, 2017)

Smirking John


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 18, 2017)

Liquid Detergent


----------



## TheScooper (Aug 18, 2017)

Seaside Joe


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 18, 2017)

Red Crab


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 18, 2017)

Lightning Caiman


----------



## c-no (Aug 18, 2017)

Lion Islam


----------



## Here to Lurk (Aug 18, 2017)

Bible Berserk


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Aug 18, 2017)

Steel Autist


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 18, 2017)

Initial Duck


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 18, 2017)

Nut "Bowl Cut" King


----------



## c-no (Aug 18, 2017)

Gator Man


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 19, 2017)

The Wrath


----------



## c-no (Aug 19, 2017)

The Pride


----------



## Ol' Puss (Aug 19, 2017)

Brother Grunt

Got Panther in MGS1.


----------



## c-no (Aug 19, 2017)

Waifus Cat


----------



## Bogs (Aug 19, 2017)

C-Urchin


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 19, 2017)

Galactic Leprechaun
with tiny nipples


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 19, 2017)

Screaming Bobcat


----------



## Asperchewy (Aug 19, 2017)

Cthulhu of the Sands


----------



## Somar (Aug 19, 2017)

Solid Fragg
edit: Sneak Ninja


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

Grounded Ret


----------



## D.Va (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice Ass


----------



## Florence (Aug 19, 2017)

Gamer Girl


----------



## c-no (Aug 19, 2017)

Blonde Trap


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 19, 2017)

Penile Birth


----------



## Somar (Aug 19, 2017)

Speedy Lurker


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Aug 19, 2017)

Sahelanthro Puss-Puss


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 20, 2017)

Cat Roll


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 20, 2017)

Giant Fox


----------



## Florence (Aug 20, 2017)

Furry Lion


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 20, 2017)

Lying Cat


----------



## DumbDosh (Aug 20, 2017)

Beretta Lioness


----------



## King (Aug 21, 2017)

Grasping Rooster


----------



## Florence (Aug 21, 2017)

Gassing Chicken


----------



## King (Aug 21, 2017)

Dashing Pussy


----------



## Somar (Aug 21, 2017)

Big King


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 21, 2017)

Weeb Koala


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 21, 2017)

The Pride

Edit: Fire "He Who Greets" Leo


----------



## TheScooper (Aug 22, 2017)

Gator Cat


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 22, 2017)

Deadly Crab


----------



## Lagombi_fan (Aug 22, 2017)

Ugly Haircut


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 22, 2017)

Sexy Rabbit


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 22, 2017)

Magnet Jew


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 28, 2017)

Lion (and Wife) Tamer


----------



## Krieger (Aug 28, 2017)

Hanna Barbera Voltron.


----------



## Somar (Aug 28, 2017)

Shiny Chariot


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 28, 2017)

Flying Bear


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 29, 2017)

Metal Gear FOX


----------



## Somar (Aug 29, 2017)

Liquid Scar


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 29, 2017)

kawaii bear


----------



## Shokew (Aug 29, 2017)

Triple B (Blond Boutique Baroness)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 29, 2017)

The Chaos


----------



## c-no (Aug 30, 2017)

Flaming Lion


----------



## ___- (Aug 30, 2017)

Raging Marine


----------



## c-no (Aug 30, 2017)

Smug Trap


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 30, 2017)

Angry Joe


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 30, 2017)

Psycho Mantis Jr.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 30, 2017)

The Phantom Wang


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 30, 2017)

IceCreamMan


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 30, 2017)

Tux Penguin


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 30, 2017)

Fanta Hedgehog


----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 30, 2017)

Fierce Brosnan


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pringle Soul


----------



## Sammy (Aug 30, 2017)

Kid Missile

I replay Metal Gears a lot, so I get different ones based on different runs I'm making (no kill, true stealth, fuck the police I wanna have fun run and gun), but I think my most common is usually butterfly on a new run (or a run in a game I haven't played in a few years), although in MGSV it was overwhelmingly Bear


----------



## c-no (Aug 30, 2017)

Islam Mouse


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 30, 2017)

Crystal Dragon.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 31, 2017)

Dragon Knight


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 31, 2017)

Furry Kaiju


----------



## Lurkette (Sep 2, 2017)

Soulsucker


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 2, 2017)

Lurking Shadow


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 2, 2017)

Jet-stream Alien.


----------



## King (Sep 2, 2017)

Twisted Serpent


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 2, 2017)

Colonel Fascist


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 2, 2017)

Deputy Samfurai


----------



## c-no (Sep 4, 2017)

Animu Boobs


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 4, 2017)

Dwarf Grunt


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 5, 2017)

Elf Stalker


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 5, 2017)

Islamic Lion


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 15, 2018)

Fox Fodder


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Chan


----------



## Draza (Dec 15, 2018)

Deep Throat


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 15, 2018)

Gray Wolf


----------



## BeSafe (Dec 15, 2018)

Drooling Clam


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

Milk Walker


----------



## Shokew (Dec 15, 2018)

Problematic Avatar


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 16, 2018)

Space Jap


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 16, 2018)

moderate boss


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 16, 2018)

Metal Hands


----------



## Belmont (Dec 16, 2018)

Box Eater


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 16, 2018)

Richard Gere Solid


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 16, 2018)

Fresh Sandy


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 17, 2018)

Homo Goth Tryhard


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 17, 2018)

Dino Nipple


----------



## BlueSpark (Dec 17, 2018)

Deadpuppeteer Frogelot


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 17, 2018)

Facet Skully


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 17, 2018)

Psycho Cat


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 17, 2018)

Flour Gerbil


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 17, 2018)

Limp snake


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 18, 2018)

Punished Loli


----------



## Draza (Dec 18, 2018)

Smug Smiles.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Dec 18, 2018)

Fennec Ratko.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Dec 18, 2018)

Nacho Gunner


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Cool Cat


----------

